# Why Runes of Magic Is The Biggest Rock To Be Thrown Into the MMORPG Pond Since WoW



## Luilu (1. März 2010)

*Why Runes of Magic Is The Biggest Rock To Be Thrown Into the MMORPG Pond Since World of Warcraft

Too bold, too wild a statement? Don't let the backlash hit you in the face from people saying it's too outrageous of a statement for outrageousness's sake. We always hear quite a number of daily statements like these that lead us to believe someone's just "crying wolf". "XXX is the new WoW Killer!", "Best Game Ever!", etc; All this wolf crying has made the MMORPG community jaded, but don't forget that the possibility still exists.

Thus ends my preamble or disclaimer to try to artificially un-jade you to look at this article "objectively" and not as another boy who cried wolf. But if you've managed to hang on this far, I would like to tell you that I have some broad MMORPG models as well as several detailed explanations with examples to defend my titular claim.

Not only do I believe Runes of Magic is the next evolutionary jump since World of Warcraft hit the scene, I am confident that my facts and information will support this. So let's get right to it shall we?

Broad Evolutionary Jumps

Runes of Magic(RoM) is the first MMORPG, since World of Warcraft(WoW), to do what it is doing. Namely they have created a great unique world with their own hands but developed around the best parts of some of the best games in the business. This is what WoW did. Runewaker(developers of RoM) has a good team that are MMORPG fans themselves, that saw the best parts of the best games like EQ2, LotRO, Warhammer, and WoW. They took all these great things that the current MMORPG community loves, and smooshed them together, made some tweaks, added their own great unique systems, and wrapped it all in their own world lore. They did this all to a degree very close to what Blizzard did when they created WoW.

* Runewaker also showed strength, bravery, and risk taking ala Blizzard(developers of WoW) in finally taking the best of what's currently out there and expanding on or improving on it, then "selling" it as an RMT business model.

* Not only have they dared take hold of the reins in the same fashion as only Blizzard has done in all these years, but they are also proving their worth by not just being copy cats, but being vanguards. Runewaker is showing their tenacity and bravery in practically redefining how RMT can work well. No one has done this before them; creating an RMT MMORPG that is closer in scale and game mechanics to most larger subscriber based companies. RoM Both surpasses any size thresh holds and game play mechanics of any previous RMT based MMORPGs.

* Another huge evolutionary change is a more focused implementation of "horizontal game play". Where the core of most MMORPGs is to direct you to leveling, RoM is going to great lengths to apply large content patches that any player will be able to access without being forced to level to experience all the game's content without taking away current favorite systems such as raiding.

Most of these boil down into the basic category of "options". Through Runewaker's unique and ingenious design they have returned an immeasurable amount of options back to the players while retaining and improving on what has become favored MMORPG elements.

Thus RoM has shown evolutionary and revolutionary additions and changes to not only the RMT business model, but to well established subscriber business models as well. While many games are coming out almost daily with great systems and options, none of them have done it to the extent of RoM(since WoW came out).

The Proof is in the Pudding

At first look, RoM seems to simply take great ideas and copy them, which many would be fine with. There is actually much more than meets the eye though, and it's these subtle small changes that make a huge difference that will have long lasting impacts on the future of MMORPGs and show Runewaker's true genius.

RoM's Item Mall (RMT done right)

RoM not only has one of the best Item Malls(filled with only items that will increase the rate of speed at which a player can acquire goals in-game, and nothing is sold that cannot be obtained in-game by purists), but they've plugged it directly into their game unlike any other RMT modeled MMORPG to date. They use a total of 4 different types of currency:

1. Diamonds
2. Rubies
3. Gold
4. Phirius Tokens

Through these various RMT and in-game currencies plus the powerful option of letting any player have the ability to earn these currencies in-game through a stable economy, RoM has transcended all previous RMT business models. Any non-paying purist can trade, buy, or sell through one-on-one player transactions, auction house transactions or solo play to get their hands on every currency type, without ever taking a credit card out of their wallet. One hundred percent of game content is delivered to every player regardless of how they choose to play, all without offering power overbalancing items. The economy fluctuates and wildly at times, but nothing is to such an extreme degree as to warrant legitimate claims the in-game price of items ever get truly out of a players reach, no matter what player type you are. For example, some of the top players in my server never spent a dime on the game.

Horizontal Game Play

Horizontal is just a fancy shmancy word to describe content that is delivered to players through a director free approach. The easiest way to describe this is through RoM's professions. While holding their own level system, professions are independent of your characters level. You are free to raise alchemy, blacksmithing, or any other profession to max level whether your character is level 5 or 50. Other systems like player housing and mounts are provided with no "vertical" restrictions. You can get a house for free at level 5 and rent horses from level 1.

Runewaker has not only built in great ways to provide more game content to all players, they couldn't have done it at a better time. Whether planned or not(I like to believe it's the former), we're at an evolutionary shift within the MMORPG world where games are teaching players how to have fun in new ways, and at the same time player perceptions are changing in how they derive fun from MMORPGs. No matter which came first – the chicken or the egg – RoM is providing old and new ways to have fun, surfing on this wave of change like a pro surf boarder in the lead.

Quests and World Lore

At first glance, RoM seems to have quests the same as games like WoW and Warhammer. You have world quests and daily quests. But there are subtle ways in which RoM implements them that creates more options and fun for players.

One difference in dailies is that you can collect the items needed without first having to accept the quest. This is a very big deal in the world of MMORPGs both RMT and subscriber models. It gives players freedom from constraints and provides many "kill two birds" options. For instance:

Warhammer's dailies require that you go seek out the location to accept the quest then return to the location where you get the needed drops. This is fine, but RoM's method puts power and options into the players hand. Now if you'd rather be doing world quests or grinding for different drops or are busy in any other endeavor and don't want to feel forced, you can choose to keep these daily drops or discard them. Someone may be in a position where they plan on heading near a daily quest board as soon as they finish mining, grinding, or doing whatever else in their current area, so they figure they'll kill two birds with one stone and collect them. When they go into town to attend to their main objective, they can quickly stop off and accept the quest, which will be immediately completed. You can see how this frees players up to attend to what they want, when they want, and still provide the options of taking or leaving daily quest drops.

An aspect of world(or general) quests, that may not be blindingly apparent at first look, is how well they deliver RoM's world lore in a continuously driven and richly expanding way.

When I first looked into the world lore, I felt it was very lacking. It seemed to overgeneralize a semi-unique past along with some briefly but no less generic overviews of individual zones. After playing for months I realized how bloodthirsty I became in wanting to complete all quests; not for gold, or experience, but simply to keep reading.

A rich and detailed story started unfolding before me through all the world quests. It's done in such a fun way as well. All 1,200+ of RoM's current world quests are worth reading as they not only add details of the worlds history, but also details of its present and still yet giving hints as to where events are headed in the future. The story is delivered cleverly through miniature quest strings and individual quests both stand alone and tied to various dungeons and instances throughout the world. By using a little brain power you can easily piece together the ongoing story regardless of the order in which you accept the quests. There's also "Epic Quests" that are like side stories, that still add to details to the world lore, with some nice rewards along the way. If you feel RoM has no real world lore to speak of, then you haven't read the quests.

RoM's quests are well planned, timed, and scripted to take into consideration players driving the timing, delivery, and being an "actor" in them. They aren't simply a tool to drive forward leveling, but are all like acts, or chapters, of a well written play. The major downside is the enhanced importance in translation. RoM has to be translated into English which no doubt leaves things to be lost in turn overshadowing the importance they placed on quest design. As long as they can continue to place a high standard on translating, and keep mistakes to a minimum, I will always feel RoM's quests are more meaningful than WoW's or any of the other MMORPGs currently out.

Many players have no doubt become disheartened by quests and nowadays rarely read the text, but each and every world quest, in RoM, is a significant piece to the puzzle that is its unique and interesting world lore. Perhaps players could lament they don't like to try and put the pieces together and would rather have the lore all written out on the website or some other more direct delivery method, but Runewaker has taken the limited options and picked the best of them. Even if players interested in world lore look down on this, the upside far outweighs the downside by breathing life into quests in desperate need of some form of resuscitation. Given available options, this is the best one that brings back strong meaning and importance to quests, and is a terrific new way to deliver world lore where the player is more immersed in the story.

Unparalleled Customization

On top of making great MMORPG features even better, RoM hasn't skimped on unique content.

* User Interface

When you enter the world of Toborea for the first time, you are greeted with a fairly basic user interface. Many players aren't used to being greeted with much hospitality in a game and therefore stop short at accepting this as being an almost archaic user interface devoid of any personality. Look a little closer. RoM offers unparalleled customization options in its user interface. It allows a very large number of hot keys to be organized horizontally, vertically, or a combination of both and placed anywhere on screen you wish. On top of that, you can customize every single part of your UI in a similar fashion.

* Add ons

Those familiar with WoW add ons, will recognize this term, and yes they are just that(only for RoM). Add ons are player made programs that can be used to change everything from colors, shapes, and sizes of your user interface, to adding tools such as built in calculators, auction house tools, and a slew of macros and scripts to enhance your playing experience.

* Macros and scripts

Whether a simple text macro(combining commands together to be executed in one button push) to shout "Hoozah!" as you cast fireball, or a much more complex set of macros and scripts, RoM lets you do it. Unlike any other subscriber based or RMT based MMORPG that only let you make very basic text or emoticon macros, change armor, or don't offer macro creation at all, RoM lets you create macros from anything. Want to string a mixture of heals and spells together into a macro? Would you like to be able to make a macro to switch from a two handed sword to a one handed sword and shield so you can cast the shield required protection buff and then switch back to your 2 handed weapon, followed by a few attack spells all in the blink of an eye with the press of one macro? Go for it.

Whether through scripts, macros, add ons or the plethora of built-in tools, RoM gives players near unlimited options in customizing their gaming experience.

Bringing the Fear of Death Back

* Experience Debt

Rom has added a great system to provide a significant element of "fear" of dying without being overly annoying. Most RMT based MMORPGs will take away a percentage of earned experience when you are killed. While this adds to a desire not to die, it does little else and also comes with an equal or greater amount of annoyance which only takes away from a players perceived fun.

RoM has added "Experience Debt" where you accrue a percentage of debt based on your character's level. Once in debt, you will still gain experience, but a percentage of gained experience first goes to paying off the debt.

* Meaningful PK(player killing)

There are both PvE(Player vs. Environment) and PvP(Player v. Player) servers to choose from when starting RoM. In a PvP server, PK has had its meaningfulness ramped up. There's reputation points to be gained or lost which results in certain advantages or disadvantages and there is also the added "fear" of losing not only items that a player may be carrying in their bags, but also items could drop that are being worn at the time of the gank. Another feature is that there are no PvP related factions. Anyone can fight each other or get attacked at any moment. As a nice trade-off of "fear" and annoyance, you do not accrue experience debt in PK situations and other non-combat situations(such as falling to your death).

The importance or "fear" aspect of dying in MMORPGs has become a major concern in the industry as well as the game communities. RoM has found a way to bring it back with minimal annoyances attached to it.

Unique Features That All MMORPGs Could Learn From

* No More Clones

A problem for characters at any level in other MMORPGs is the very finite limit to how armor can be customized. This is also very visible at an MMORPGs level cap. In a game like WoW you'll have massive amounts of players that worked hard reaching the highest level and getting the best armor and weapons, but there's a lot of disappointment when you realize that anyone else who has the same race end up as clones of each other. A lot of importance is lost in having armor that looks like everyone else. Players lose all individuality and are simply small armies of stormtroopers with no way to tell them apart. Although you have plenty of armor to choose from, this problem can still occur at any level.

RoM has items known as "aggregators" that allow you to take the statistics of one item and transfer them to another. So if the ultimate in-game sword is still desired for its strength, but you like the less powerful and lower level sword because it's a cool sparkly blue, you can have it.

The aggregators work for all visible armor pieces and weapons. This little addition opens up a whole world of potential. The options for new players generated bragging rights and achievements open up to players not only wanting to have the most powerful gear but the coolest looking too. This plays into horizontal game play as well. Hours, days, or much more could be joyfully spent hunting down favored armor regardless of level.

But wait there's more…

RoM also has other character(and mount) customization features allowing you to color individual pieces of armor, and not just a simple basic color. You have a lot of control and a massive color palette to choose colors from for your character and even coloring your mounts. Your character can truly be unique with features that let you choose from millions of colors for skin, hair, visible armor, weapons, and mounts.

* Putting the "Runes" Into Runes of Magic

Runes play a part in the story lore as well as game mechanics. RoM uses runes in professions as well as enhancing armor and weapon attributes. There is a wide variety of runes already in the game and most can also be added together or mixed to form new more powerful runes.

The main tool for this is the "Arcane Transmuter". The amount of runes in combination with other armor and weapon enhancements offered in RoM gives players a lot to do. The Arcane Transmuter can seem a bit overwhelming when first starting to use it, but with a little practice players will quickly be upgrading their items through, not only runes that can be created, but also through enhancement jewels and tiering.

* Fusion Stones

Just like many other subscriber based MMORPGs, weapons and armor can come in tiers. When found or dropped from mobs, tiers are based off the character level requirement. Through the use of fusion stones, you can raise an items tier, which in turn could allow it to accept more powerful runes and raises attributes.

* Enhancement Jewels

While fusion stones and runes take a little more understanding and time to figure out, there is another way to upgrade an item that is a bit easier to do. Enhancement Jewels can be purchased that you simply apply to an item to give it a + status. The jewels have a chance of success and failure which can downgrade any previous jewel enhancements or raise it still further.

* Disenchanting Items

Blank fusion stones can be used in a process where you wish to strip certain attributes off an item to later add to another item.

All these options for upgrading do tend to get boiled down into one "must-have" option for serious competitors but still leave plenty of different options based off amounts of time, work, and money required to upgrade regardless of whether your a hardcore endgamer, a very casual casual player, or anywhere in between.

No Ghost Towns

Many MMORPG landscapes are dotted with towns, villages, tents, and hubs of one kind or another. All too often though, you can find little plots of housing in zones very far from a main city that end up being ghost towns. Other than maybe wanting a specific quest or three, there's no reason to make a long journey away from a main city to a ghost town where there's nothing to do, and no one to talk to. Everyone ends up gathering in only one or two places within the games world while any other towns are basically left empty with no one milling about.

RoM has added, to one degree or another- based on the zone and encampment – player amenities in every hub adding to the social reason for players to congregate. This ensures meeting groups of players in every hub of the world. Many of these players will be the same level so you're likely to meet up with people to run instances and complete quests much quicker. It's yet another seemingly small thing that creates a huge difference and has a large impact on the overall MMORPG.

Regardless of when you started playing, or at what rate of speed you are leveling and/or questing, when you roll into any of the many towns in RoM you are greeted with a living breathing little community that does a lot to feed a players perceptions of how this really is a real, vibrant, living world.

* NPCs Among Us

The vast amount of NPCs, combined with people sounds(the sound of crowds milling about greet you in most towns) amplifies this sense of a world that feels much larger than it actually is. It all combines with the very integrated continuous story driven quests, crafting stations, and other player amenities.

Quests are also built out of these hubs. No taking a quest to go kill 10 boar out in the middle of nowhere that aren't hurting anyone. Quests, as I mentioned are very story driven and this is also apparent in any sized hub anywhere in the game world. There's large amounts of rationale, reason, and purpose for how the quests work and interact with the NPCs of any hub.

Making Standard MMORPG Tools More Player Friendly

When I started World of Warcraft, I loved it and was amazed by what it had to offer, but numerous tiny annoyances poked me multiple times every game session. It reached the point that my frustration levels were through the roof.

RoM uses similar windows, and in-game tools(as does many MMORPGs), but I noticed my frustration was significantly reduced because I felt RoM delivered the same tools to me in a much more player-friendly method that gave me options. Even if players are going to typically all choose the same methods to explore a virtual world, the perceptions that a MMORPG can feed a players mind plays a big part on whether they have fun or not.

Even though I chose to go after skills and spells, in WoW, that I could only get in one director driven way, I didn't like the "feeling" of being forced to do this. What if at any moment I got bored and wanted to switch to joining friends in a party slaying mobs or go PK other players my level. I could do it, but I really couldn't do it. For instance, my friends often told me you're not strong enough because you haven't gotten your class specific skills yet. They might as well have said "Go back and do the "required"(see: forced) quests in the only area they are available, in the only way to obtain them before returning to explore and level up with us throughout the rest of the world".

I was frustrated with how difficult it was to do something as simple as gain my skills, find a specific NPC, keep track of quests, etc…. I quickly realized that while WoW is still an amazingly fun experience for me, it is very director driven. They do many step oriented requirements that require you to complete many tasks in a very specific manner outlined by the game, before being able to obtain items, honor, reputation, quests, etc…

There's also minor annoyances when simply opening up a quest window to find it reset leaving me to re-scroll to find what I need, limited bag organizing options, and many other blood pressure raisers.

RoM has virtually done away with this directed and limited options feel. I can level my spells and skills from anywhere with the only requirement being that I gain points from killing…anything anywhere. Apart from a few quest requirements before entering certain instances, there's no caps put on when I can obtain a mount, when I can go to certain zones, how far I can level professions, and much more.

RoM has a slick World Search interface that lets you adjust many settings to your preference. You can turn on auto-run, NPC locaters, Turn on or off a myriad of labels; player names, mob names, mob health bar, NPC names, tool tip pop ups, easier to use quest logs, and many more minor tweaks that have me playing RoM in the same manner I played WoW but without those annoyances. Sure, one could argue that it takes any challenge or skill out of the game to turn easy NPC locaters on or turn auto-run on. Well, if some players feel that way, they aren't forced, they are given the option to turn those features off to enhance their particular play style.

Game Tie-Ins

What other RMT based MMORPG has a full range of merchandise tie-ins including posters, mugs, mouse pads, t-shirts, and more? Some other RMT companies have occasional "giveaways" to win these types of items on an exclusive basis, but it's a fully implemented year round store for RoM. I think the fact Runewaker started all these merchandise tie-ins at such an early stage of RoM's life adds a lot of potential to see many more tie-ins as the MMORPG ages.

It All Adds Up

I encourage anyone of any age or MMORPG background to try Runes of Magic. You will not be disappointed. Whether you've never played a Western subscriber based game, or never played an Asian RMT based game, you will find a lot of fun in RoM that improves upon both of these MMORPG business models, and play styles in many different ways.

These seemingly small changes are really not so small and show that the developers actually thought, and thought hard about the choices they made. RoM has many small changes, each that make a big difference, but also show skill and talent to be placed in the same game together providing the most enjoyable MMORPG experience since the early days of World of Warcraft. But I'm not solely comparing, because RoM has even transcended those times by pushing the envelope in offering an unprecedented amount of player options and large improvements over currently established game mechanics. Runewaker is exploring and braving vast unexplored terrain in a successful manner compared to Blizzard.

It is a lot of boasting to say all this, but looking closer at immense affects that even the seemingly smallest in game changes -like immediately being able to obtain a mount- have far reaching effects.

It's enough to say that RoM has made a cornucopia of brilliantly fun changes and additions to the MMORPG genre, but each of those changes are like a pebble thrown into a lake creating a ripple affect that spreads out touching and playing off all the aspects of RoM.

I don't think it's a stretch in any form of the word to say that RoM has swooped in under the radar and fooled us all. That is perhaps the one major flaw in the design. RoM's ingenious game design, implementation, and improvements aren't as apparent as WoW's were back in the day.

But It nonetheless is showing that good things don't need an overabundance of buzz or advertising. The game is only a year old and has been opening up new servers at a break neck speed.

Will RoM be a WoW killer? probably not. I don't think they'll ever be as large of a company as Blizzard. Blizzard has been the massive exception to the rule, when it comes to the world of MMORPGs. There's just too much history in Blizzard that concerns not only the quality of their games but how they have evolved over time as a company. However I think players and companies around the world are already perking up their ears and paying attention to what quite possibly could be known as the second greatest moment in MMORPG history.

In retrospect, RoM has not only done what WoW has done in building the next greatest MMORPG, but also in how the company runs. Runewaker has done what Blizzard has done by taking the best of pre-existing MMORPG features, combining them, and adding their own fun elements, but they are also braving new waters as a company. They have already outgrown any other RMT company in size of employees and plan to grow RoM much larger as time goes by. Runewaker isn't afraid to be innovators, to tread new waters to improve MMORPGs in the future and to improve the business model the genre has been working with.

source

Da mag jemand das Spiel wohl sehr, aber wie ich finde, trifft er schon einige gute Punkte! Ich spiele es selber auch und finde, wenn man sich die zeit nimmt, diesen Beitrag mal komplett durchzugehen, der Autor hat recht! Wie steht ihr zu den einzelnen Punkten?
*


----------



## Norei (1. März 2010)

Du solltest vielleicht eine Einleitung nach oben stellen, ich weiß nicht, wie viele hier von der Menge englischem Text erschlagen sind. Ansonsten hat der TE in gewisser Weise recht. RoM ist sicherlich ein Meilenstein für die flächendeckende Verbreitung von RMT in Spielen aufgrund seiner hohen Qualität im Vergleich zu anderen F2Ps. 

Allerdings bin ich weder von der Grafik (zu bunt und detailarm) noch von der Story (ohne wirklichen Tiefgang, aber ganz nett geschrieben) oder von dem Itemshop (man kann alles ohne Geld erreichen? Nur in der Theorie) so begeistert wie der Autor. Der Autor sollte mal DDO spielen, das hat vieles von dem, was er hier bejkubelt und dürfte zusammen mit RoM als Wegbereiter für F2P in der westlichen Welt angesehen werden. 

Meiner Meinung nach wird sich der Weg von F2P und Itemshops mit SW:TOR entscheiden. Die Entscheidungen von Bioware da werden die Branche beeinflussen.


----------



## Scharamo (1. März 2010)

WTS German language pack! /w 4 infos


----------



## Luilu (1. März 2010)

Ja stimmt schon, ist eine ziemliche Wall of Text, aber wer des englischen mächtig ist, und sich gern mit dem Spiel auseinander setzt, sollte wenig Probleme mit der "review" haben. Schön, dass du dir die Zeit genommen hast, Norei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nirvanager1 (1. März 2010)

Falls hohe nachfrage besteht, könnte ich den text ja übersetzten wenn ich langeweile hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (1. März 2010)

Ok....und jetzt nochmal auf Deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nirvanager1 (1. März 2010)

Bin gerade dabei die Kernaussagen zu übersetzen...falls ihr euch geduldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: habe mal den Teil bis zu den Addons übersetzt


----------



## nirvanager1 (1. März 2010)

*Übersetzungs- und Rechtsschreibfehler sind gewollt, um den Leser zum Denken anzuregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Grobe übersetung der Kernaussagen*

Warum RoM einer der bedeutensten Erfindungen ist in der MMORPG Welt seit WoW

Wir hören täglich eine anzahl von Statements wie diese, die uns weis machen, dass jemand schreit "XXX ist der neue WoW killer.", "Bestes Spiel ever!", etc; All diese geheule hat die MMORPG community abgestumpft, aber vergisst nicht, dass die Möglichkeit noch immer existiert.

Nicht nur ich glaube, dass RoM den nächsten evolutionären Sprung seit WoW gemacht hat in der Szene. ich bin zuversichtlich, dass meine Fakten und Informationen dieses Unterstützen. So dann fangen wir mal an.

Umfassende Evolutionäre Sprünge

RoM ist das erste MMORPG, seit WoW, dass macht, was es macht. Denn sie haben eine einzigartige Welt entwickelt mit deren eigenen Händen und die besten Teile anderer Spiele weiter entwickelt. Das hat auch WoW getan. Runewaker hat ein gutes Team, welches auch MMORPG fan ist, welches die besten Teile von guten Spielen wie EQ2, HdRO, Warhammer und WoW gesehen habt. Sie nahmen all diese großartigen Dinge, welche die jetzige MMORPG Community liebt und fügten sie zusammen und fügten ihr eigens einzigartiges System hinzu und wickelten alles in ihre eigene Welt. Sie machten das alles in einem gewissen Maß, fast gleich wie Blizzard es tat, als sie WoW entwickelten.

*Runewaker zeige auch kraft, tapferkeit und riskierte auch wie WoW um schlussendlich das beste zu nehmen, von den dingen, die momentan veröffentlicht worden sind und erweiterten es oder verbesserten es um es als RMT Geschäftsmodel zu verkaufen.

*Sie haben es nicht nur gewagt die Zügel in gleicher Weise zu fassen wie Blizzard es in all den Jahren getan hat. Sie haben sich auch bewährt nicht nur im Kopieren sondern auch als Vorbilder. Runewaker zeigt Zähigkeit und Tapferkeit in der neu definierung wie RMT gut funktionieren kann. Niemand tat das vor ihnen. Ein RMT MMORPG entwickeln, welches so nah an Umfang und Spielmechanik ist als die meisten großen, auf Teilnehmer basierenden, Unternehmen.

* Eine andere große evolutionäre Veränderung ist die Fokusierung auf "horizontales Gameplay". Wo der kern von den meisten MMORPGs das leveln ist, so ist bei RoM die große anzahl an möglichkeiten in denen Spieler, ohne gezwungen zu werden, all die erfahrungen und den Inhalt zu erleben, ohne die aktuellen Dinge wie Raiden weg zu lassen.


Der Nachweis ist im Pudding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf den ersten Blick scheint RoM einfach großartige Dinge rauszupicken und sie zu kopieren, mit welchem einige zufrieden sein sollten. Aber es gibt viel mehr als wiedererkennung und es sind gerade diese kleinen Veränderungen, welche einen großen Unterschied machen und eine lange Auwirkung auf die Zukunft der MMORPGs hat und das Genie von Runewaker zeigt. 


RoM's Item Shop (RMT richtig gemacht)

RoM hat nicht nur einen der besten Item Shops (nur mit items gefüllt, die die Geschwindigkeit, welche ein Spieler braucht um ein Ziel zu erreichen erhöht und nichts wird verkauft, was nicht in-game zu bekommen wäre) aber sie haben es direkt in ihr Spiel eingebaut nicht so wie andere RMT MMORPGs heute. Sie verwenden ganze 4 verschiedene Typen von Währungen:
1. Diamanten
2. Rubine
3. Gold
4. Phirius Marken


Durch ingame Währung plus kraftvolle optionen, welche Spieler erlaufen die fähigkeit zu haben, diese Währungen in-game zu verdienen durch eine stabile Ekonomie hat RoM all vorherigen RMT geschäftsmodele transzendiert. Alle nicht-zahler könenn handeln, kaufen oder verkaufen durch 1-on-1 Transaktionen, Auktionshaus, oder selber versuchen diese Währungen zu erlangen, ohne auch nur einmal die Kreditkarte in die Hand zu nehmen. 100% vom Spiel Inhalt wird jedem unabhängig wie er spielt geliefert, das alles ohne überbalanzierte Kraft Items . Zum Beispiel: einige von den Top Spielern auf meinen Server haben nie auch nur ein Zehncentstück in das Spiel investiert.

Horizontales Gameplay

Horizontal ist nur ein Fantasiewort umd den Inhalt der dem Spieler geliefert wird zu erklären. Der einfachste Weg dies zu erklären ist durch RoM's Berufe. Während sie ihr eigenes Level System besitzen, sind Berufe unabhängig vom Level des Charakters. Es steht dir frei zu Alchemie, Schmied oder irgendein anderen Beruf auf Maximal Level zu erhöhen, unabhängig ob dein Charakter Level 5 oder 50 ist. Andere System wie Housing und Mounts werden ohne Beschränkungen bereit gestellt. So ist es dir möglich mit Level 5 ein Haus zu bekommen und zwar gratis oder schon mit Level 1 ein Pferd mieten.

Runewaker hat nicht nut eine groe Möglichkeit aufgebaut um dem Spieler mehr vom Spielinhalt zu bieten. Sie könnten es nicht an einem besseren Zeitpunkt getan haben. Egal ob geplant oder nicht, wor sind momentan in einer evolutionären Wende bezüglich MMMORPGs, wo Spiele dem Spieler lehren wie man auf neue Art und Weise Spaß hat und zur selben Zeit sich die Wahrnehmung ändert, dass man auch durch MMORPGs spaß haben kann. Egal was zuerst kam - Das huhn oder das ei- RoM bietet alte und neue Wege um spaß zu haben, auf der Welle der Veränderung surfen, wie ein Pro-Surfer .

Quests und Weltgeschichte

Auf dem ersten Blick schein RoM die selben Quests zu haben wie Spiele ala WoW oder Warhammer. Man hat Welt-Quests und Tägliche Quests. Aber es gibt subtile Arten, wie RoM dafür sorgt, dem Spieler mehr möglichkeiten um Spaß zu haben.
Ein unterschied bezüglich den Dailies ist, dass man die Items, die man braucht auch sammeln kann, ohne die Quest vorher angenommen zu haben. Das ist ziemlich praktisch in der Welt der MMORPGs egal ob RMT oder P2P. Es sorft dafür, dass der Spieler frei von Zwängen ist wie "Töte zwei Vögel". Zum Beispiel:

Die Dailies von Warhammer verlangen von einem, dass man den Ort findet um die Quest zu akzeptieren, dann muss man zum Ort zurückkehren, wo man die benötigten Drops bekommt. Das is ok so, aber die Methode von RoM legt AUfwand und Optionen in die Hand des Spielers. Jetzt, wenn du gerade normale World-Quest machst oder Grindest und dich nicht zwingen lassen willst, kannst du wählen ob du diese Daily drops behältst oder wegwirfst. Wenn man in die Statd geht um das Hauptanliegen zu erledigen, kann man einfach schnell stehen bleiben und die Daily quest annehmen und dann sofort wieder abgeben, da man die Items ja bereits in der tasche hat.

Ein Aspekt von den Welt-Quests wäre, was auf dem ersten Blick nicht gerade blendend scheint, die gut entwickelte Geschichte rund um RoM. 

Als ich das erste mal die Geschichte las, dachte ich, dass da einiges fehlt. Es schien ein übergeneralisierte halb-einzigartige Vergangenheit zu sein aber nicht weniger eine übersicht über individuelle Zonen bietet. Nach einem Monat spielen bemerkte ich wie Blutdurstig ich wurden, damit ich alle quests beende; nicht für Gold oder Erfahrung, sondern schlicht und einfach um zu Lesen.

Eine reich detailierte Geschichte baute sich um mich auf durch all diese Quests. Es wurde auch auf einem lustigen Weg gemacht. Alle 1200+ Quests von RoM sind es wert gelesen zu werden, da sie nicht nur Details über die Weltgeschichte hinzufügen, sondern auch Details über die Gegenwart und auch Punkte über Dinge in der Zukunft . Die Geschichte wird einem durch kleine quests geliefert. Wenn man ein bischen nachdenkt, kann man leicht die Stücke zusammenfügen, welche einem durch die Quest erzählt wird.
Es gibt auch "Epic Quests" welche eine Nebengeschichte erzählen und eine nette Belohnung bringen. Wenn du denkst, RoM hat keine richtige Geschichte, über die man reden könnte, hast du die Quests nie durch gelesen. 

RoM's Quests sind gut geplannt, getimed und machen dem Spieler weis, er sein der Schauspieler. Sie sind einfach ein Werkzeug um das Leveln vorran zu treiben, aber sie sind auch wie kleine Theaterstücke, oder Kapitel eines gut geschriebenen Stückes. Ich werde immer fühlen, dass die Quests von RoM mehr bedeutung haben also die in WoW oder einem anderen MMORPG.
Kein Zweifel, dass viele Spieler unbarmherzig werden durch quests und kaum die texte lesen, aber jede und alle Quests in RoM, ist ein siginifikantes Stück in dem Puzzle, welches eine einizigartge Weltgeschichte darstellt. Vielleicht könnten Spieler klagen, dass sie es nicht versuchen wollen die Stücke zusammen zu fügen, sondern hätten die ganze Geschichte lieber auf der Website niedergeschrieben



Beispiellose Veränderungen

An der Spitze der großen MMORPG Funktionen, hat RoM an einzigartige Inhalte nicht gespart.

*Benutzeroberfläche

Wenn man die Welt von Toborea das erste mal betritt, wird man mit einer ziemlich grundlegenden Benutzeroberfläche begrüßt. Viele Spieler sind es nicht gewöhnt mit viel Gastfreundschaft begrüßt zu werden und deshalb nehmen sie an, dass es eine archaische Benutzeroberfläche ist ohne jegliche Persönlichkeit. Schaut genauer hin. RoM beitet eine beispiellose Möglichkeit der Anpassung der Benutzeroberfläche. Es beitet einem eine große anzahl an Hotkeys die mam anordnen kann und überall wo man will platzieren kann. 
Darüber hinaus können sie jeden einzelnen Zeil der Benutzeroberfläche auf ähnliche Weise anpassen.

*Add ons

Diese Addons sind ähnlich wie WoW und ja, sie sind genau das, nur für RoM. Addons sind von Spieler gemachte Programme, die man verwenden kann um alles zu ändern von Farbe, Formen bis zur größe des Interfaces, oder verbesserungs Werkzeuge wie fürs Auktionshaus.


(eventuell folgt Fortsetzung später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
*


----------



## Sandaron (1. März 2010)

solche posts hasse ich
@ topic: schöner originaltext und schöne übersetzung


----------



## rocksor (1. März 2010)

Norei schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach wird sich der Weg von F2P und Itemshops mit SW:TOR entscheiden. Die Entscheidungen von Bioware da werden die Branche beeinflussen.



SW:TOR als F2P Spiel? Soweit ich weiß wird das auch ein P2P Spiel, wie auch DDO zu Release eins war.


----------



## Diclonii (1. März 2010)

Norei schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach wird sich der Weg von F2P und Itemshops mit SW:TOR entscheiden. Die Entscheidungen von Bioware da werden die Branche beeinflussen.



Homepage von ST:TOR gehen, FAQ anklicken, lesen --> Erkenntnis: P2P

Hm und ja der Beitrag ist ziemlich subjektiv, RoM funktioniert genau wie alle anderen F2P, bloss mit gemilderten ItemShop und guten übernommenen Features, als beitragung zum nächsten "Boom" ... naja ich glaub das bleibt doch eher bei den P2P, immerhin haben die Leute mehr Geld und meistens auch mehr Erfahrung.


----------



## Lintflas (1. März 2010)

Mich würde es zwar absolut nicht überraschen, wenn Frogster mit Runes of Magic mittlerweile fast soviel Umsatz macht wie Blizzard mit WoW,
aber trotzdem fand ich RoM von Anfang an langweilig. Das Spiel hat keinen eigenen Charme, keinen Stil, und Atmosphäre kommt da auch nicht
wirklich auf. Die Animationen sind hässlich, die Texturen verwaschen, die Kampfeffekte übertrieben und verwaschen, u.s.w.

Aber was mich an RoM am meisten stört, ist der Item Shop. Free to Play ist und bleibt ein unseriöses Modell, solange die Entwickler ihre Spieler 
über die wahren Kosten im Dunkeln lassen. 
Jedem sollte klar sein, dass MMORPGs so entwickelt werden, dass sie möglichst süchtig machen sollen.
Das Suchtpotential ergibt zusammen mit dem Item Shop eine psychologisch sehr bedenkliche Mischung. Moralisch betrachtet, sind Item Shops eine 
ganz miese und hinterhältige Art und Weise, den Menschen in die Geldbörse zu greifen.
Und da braucht mir auch niemand mit dem weltfremden Spruch zu kommen, dass man nicht gezwungen sei, in Item Shops einzukaufen.
Wenn jemand süchtig nach Drogen ist, dann zwingt der Dealer ihn schließlich auch nicht, Drogen zu kaufen. Nein, der Süchtige kommt freiwillig zum Dealer, da er ja süchtig ist.
Prinzipiell ist es bei Item Shops dasselbe. Wer F2P schönreden will, der muss schon ziemlich naiv sein.

Free to Play-Spiele wie RoM sind daher keine Option für mich, da sie ihren Umsatz auf menschlichen Schwächen aufbauen, und ich möchte nicht
zu den unzähligen Schafen gehören, die jeden Monat 20-100 Euro in ein paar Pixel investieren, die dann trotzdem Eigentum der Entwickler bleiben.



MfG


----------



## Norei (2. März 2010)

rocksor schrieb:


> SW:TOR als F2P Spiel? Soweit ich weiß wird das auch ein P2P Spiel, wie auch DDO zu Release eins war.






Diclonii schrieb:


> Homepage von ST:TOR gehen, FAQ anklicken, lesen --> Erkenntnis: P2P


Ich habe mich unklar ausgedrückt. Es wird gemunkelt, dass SW:TOR zusätzlich einen Itemshop bekommt, ähnlich wie STO und Champions P2P mit Itemshop sind.Sollte SW:TOR damit durchkommen, wird Blizzard folgen und das wird dann zum Standard werden.


----------



## yank3 (2. März 2010)

@lintflas

du sagts es doch selbst, p2p spiele zielen auch nur auf ein verlangen hin.
dort setzt man nur auf die masse, nur auf diesen suchtfaktor, was anderes bleibt gar nicht übrig.
es ist bei rom, ehrlich gesagt, bisher einzigartig gelungen, den faktor zeit als eigentliche währung in den mittelpunkt zu stellen.

manche können somit ohne jegliche finanzielle verpflichtung (, auch man nur einen geringen betrag in p2p bezahlt, ist es immer ein druck, der entsteht)´das spiel spielen.
andere zahlen meist lehrgeld.


----------



## dd2ren (3. März 2010)

Lintflas schrieb:


> aber trotzdem fand ich RoM von Anfang an langweilig. Das Spiel hat keinen eigenen Charme, keinen Stil, und Atmosphäre kommt da auch nicht
> wirklich auf. Die Animationen sind hässlich, die Texturen verwaschen, die Kampfeffekte übertrieben und verwaschen, u.s.w.


unterschreib ich so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
für mich sah das schon immer wie ein billig hingeklatschtes Game aus. aber man sieht bei f2p springen viele auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da mein Hobby ja abends bisl zocken ist such ich mir aber lieber bisl Qualität raus und gebe mich nicht mit sowas billigem zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man sollte es nicht spielen nur weil es nichts kostet sondern es sollte schon Spass machen. ist mir auch beim dritten Anlauf damals nicht gelungen. 
einfach zu primitiv von der Gestaltung in allen Ecken, glatte Texturen wo man hinsieht, komische Charbewegungs-Animation , sieht alles sehr billig aus 
Aber wem es gefällt dann viel Spass dort , Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg 

edit:


yank3 schrieb:


> manche können somit ohne jegliche finanzielle verpflichtung (, auch man nur einen geringen betrag in p2p bezahlt, ist es immer ein druck, der entsteht)´das spiel spielen.
> andere zahlen meist lehrgeld.


druck wegen 13 Euro ? ob ich mir eine Pizza im Monat weniger hole oder eine mehr interessiert mich nicht , ich geb 10 mal mehr beim Pizzadienst aus als bei Games. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wozu gibts Lifetime-Accounts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## yank3 (3. März 2010)

tja, aussehen ist nich alles


----------



## dd2ren (3. März 2010)

mag sein aber bei mir ist das a und o die grafik das mir ein spiel gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich zock gerade bc2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein wahrer genuss und hervorragende Abwechslung von mmorpg´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoshinohi (4. März 2010)

Ich will ja jedem seine eigene Meinung lassen aber was RoM betrifft:

Das Spiel ist alles andere als wegweisend und punktet nicht gerade mit Kreativität oder interessantem Content

Hier mal ne Liste was alles mies in dem Game ist:

1. Es gibt kein vernünftiges balancing
2. viele der Klassenkombinationen sind schlicht unspielbar
3. Die Grafik ist nicht besonders was zu verschmerzen wäre jedoch
4. Das Spiel hat null Storyatmosphäre 
5. desweiteren Null high-Content-Inhalt außerhalb von Instanzen 
6. mit erreichen des Max Levels gibt es im Prinzip nur noch stupides in Instanzen rennen tag täglich um seine Ausrüstung mit festgelegten Werten zu verbessern
7. viele der Sets im Spiel sind schlichtweg total unnütz oder nicht erhaltbar
8. es wird der comunity richtig geraten ja bei jeder noch so abwegigen Umfrage ja teilzunehmen damit Runes of Magic ja immer positiv dasteht, dass die Community sich diese Umfragen nicht durchliest sieht man wen ndann bspw. auch RoM kurzzeitig das Spiel ist das als größter fehlschlag gewertet wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9. Es wird zwar der comunity vermittelt das man etwas mit Verbesserungsvorschlägen ändern könnte allerdings scheint das nur zum Schein dazusein wichtige und nötige Änderungsvorschläge haben bislang noch nie einzug ins Spiel gehalten


Die Technischen Fehler lasse ich an der stelle mal gleich außen vor ^^

Das Hauptproblem sind eindeutig fehlendes balancing fehlende Abwechslung und die Problematik der fehlenden Atmosphäre ich selbst habe RoM ein jahr gespielt aber bin schwer enttäuscht wurden insbesondere durch Chapter 2 wo bewiesen wurde das die Wünsche der comunity völlig wurst sind von den neuen Klassenkombinationen haben nichtmal 50% einen richtigen nutzen und sind daher in Gruppen nicht gefragt und blockieren sogar eher den gesammten Spielfluss, die Eliteskills sind teils nicht gut durchdacht und schwächer als die der alten Klassenkombinationen. Kurzum man kann sehr viel meckern an dem Game ^^

Das Positivste ist die Möglichkeit eben auch an ITemshopcontent ohne Geld zu kommen aber das war auch die einzig wahre positive Geschichte.

Wenns um die Problematik WoW und P2P vs F2P geht sage ich klipp und klar P2P hat keine Zukunft in der jetzigen Form WoW hatte nur so viel Zulauf weil es auf dem Warcraftuniversum aufbaute und relativ viel Content bot, aber schon damals habe ich mich für die einzige richtige MMO Variante entschieden nämlich das was die wenigsten auf die Rechnung nehmen Guild Wars das zwar kaum Items oder das Levelingkonzept bot aber Taktisch und Storymäßig alle MMOs um längen schlägt und eine massive Storyzeit bietet. 

Der MMO-Markt wird langfristig über den B2P Weg wieder richtig erfolgreich werden, Guild Wars bekommt nächstes Jahr mit Guild Wars 2 unter dem alten B2P-Prinzip wieder gewaltig viel neuen Content und bügelt begangene Fehler aus wie etwa fehlende auswahlmöglichkeiten von verschiedenen Rassen. 

So müssen gute MMOs sein Storymäßig tiefgründig mit gewaltigem Content und nicht nach dem P2P Prinzip Kundenverschreckend. 

Beispiele für Spiele mit P2P Finanzierung die schnell scheiterten gabs schließlich zu hauf bestes Beispiel Tabula Rasa oder auch Spellforce 2(wenn ich mich jetzt net irre ^^) wars glaube, sie konnten sich nicht finanzieren weil sie alles falsch machten. auch Star Trek Online wird es auf Dauer nicht überleben und wie auch Star Wars Galaxys schnell auch den harteingesessenen Fans zu langweilig die kein Geld in Spiele investieren werden in denen sie nur auf neuen Content warten können um spaß zu haben.

Wenn man bei Star Wars the Old Republic schlau ist wird man das Guild Wars Konzept übernehmen es schadet ja nichts einen zusätzlichen Itemshop zu haben so lange dieser eben nicht dazu zwingt dort einzukaufen sondern eher Gimmicks bietet ist das immer gut, dann wird das game allein schon durch die unzähligen Star Wars Fans einen gewaltigen Finanziellen Schub erhalten können. Ich selbvst besitze nur einen Guild Wars Account für den ich immer aktuell die neuen Kampagnien und das Addon kaufte das machte zusammen knapp 180 Euro Guild Wars hat mehrere Millionen registrierte accounts dazu die Möglichkeit eines Shops für bestimmte Erweiterungen wie neue Charplätze, Freischaltung aller Fertigkeiten usw. und lebt genauso lange wie WoW ohne Gebühren zu verlangen die zusätzlich zum Kauf der Addons bei WoW ja auch noch anfallen.

Fazit: P2P hat lausige Zukunftsprognosen WoW wird das einzige P2P Konzept bleiben das Erfolgreich war alles danach kommende wird untergehen nicht weil WoW so gut ist sondern weil keiner mehr bereit sein Wird monatliche Gebühren auf Dauer zu zahlen wenn nichts dabei rauskommt nicht zuletzt in Hinblick auf die Finanzielle Problematik.

F2Ps werden qualitativ Besser und somit durchaus mit P2P Konkurieren können ich kann hier bspw. Allods online wirklich empfehlen das vor allem das Besitzt was RoM fehlt Storytechnischen Tiefgang und Balancing!

an B2Ps mit oder ohne Itemshop wird auf Dauer kein Weg vorbeiführen die zusätzlichen Content per Verkauf Anbieten dies ist und bleibt die beste Methode Spieler lange zu fesseln und nicht zu verschrecken. Qualität und Preis sind optimal und der spielende knn selbstständig entscheiden wie viel er vor allem auch spielt was bei WoW ja bei Spielzeitmangel gleich eine deutliche Schmälerung des Preis-Leistungsverhältnisses darstellt.


Letztlich bleibt zu sagen SW-Tor wird entweder das P2P Prinzip ablehnen und dadurch sehr erfolgreich oder ein kurzlebiger Spaß wie SW Galaxys, was Guild Wars 2 betrifft es wird definitiv die bisherrige Erfolgsgeschichte Guild Wars fortsetzen und ich zweifel nicht an dass es auf dem MMO Markt eine Wende herbeiführen kann. 

Übrigens das B2P Prinzip finden wir mittlerweile verstärkt in aktuellen Spielehits wie Mass Effect, Mass Effect 2, Dragon Age Origins, GTA4 und natürlich auch in alten Spielehits wie Diablo 2 wieder, Add Ons waren stehts eine gute Möglichkeit ein gutes Game noch besser zu machen.


----------



## nirvanager1 (4. März 2010)

Allods Online hat für mich 0 Story....zwar is das mit Raumschiffen im Endcontent recht witzig, aber das hat jeder über Abyss auch gedacht bei Aion und war dann enttäuscht teilweise...also für mich ist Allods um welten schlechter als RoM


----------



## rushiflauschi (4. März 2010)

Nunja, wie fast alle (denke ich) WoW Zogger überkam mich irgendwann einmal die Langeweile. WoW bot nichts neues, ich verlor den Spaß. Daraufhin testete ich RoM an...

... und war sehr enttäuscht. RoM schafft es einfach nicht, Atmosphäre aufzubauen. Langweilige Story, langweilige Grafik, merkwürdiges Balancing. Im Prinzip nur eine Mischung aus allen bestehenden MMORPGs, aber leider eine mangelhaft durchdachte. Das man die vielen Vorteile fast aller funktionierender Online Games zusammen wirft heißt noch nicht, dass dabei etwas brauchbares heraus kommt.

Für ein F2P mag RoM gut sein, es wird jedoch NIEMALS die großen P2P Games ablösen oder auch nur gefährden können. Hinter B2P Games wie zB WoW steckt eine unglaubliche Menge an Wissen, Kreativität und nicht zuletzt auch Geld. Zur Zeit existieren ca. 11,5 Millionen WoW Accounts, von denen jeder monatlich im Schnitt 13 Euro einbringt. Dieses finanzielle Volumen ist mit einem Itemshop einfach nicht zu erreichen und daher wird RoM nichts weiter als ein Zeitvertreib für Leute bleiben, die weniger Wert auf ein vernünftiges, durch Finanzmittel stets weiter Entwickeltes Game legen.

Mittlerweile bin ich wieder bei WoW angekommen, da es im Sektor MMORPG einfach die Referenz ist. Mit dem neuen Addon "Cataclysm" wird sich diese Vormachtsstellung weiter ausbauen, da die bislang bekannten (WoW) Neuerungen einfach eine Klasse für sich darstellen werden. Und wer bei WoW im Endcontent angekommen ist und andere Games kennt, weiß eigentlich zu schätzen, was er da für sein Geld geboten bekommt.

Zum Abschluss: "Wie sagte der Affe und biss in die Seife? Alles Geschmackssache" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis dahin, gehabt euch wohl (In welchem Game auch immer) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (4. März 2010)

Was ist B2P? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kayltien (5. März 2010)

Allods > Rom (hab selber Rom lang gezockt ) also kann ich das auch sagen war der beste PvP schurke vom server und der 2 beste Pve schurke aber es wird einfach auf dauer langweilig mit guten eq schaft man jeden boss ohne probs taktiken sind leichter wie World of Casual Craft und PvP is First hit = auto win 
Find Allods das am meisten Balanced F2P spiel das ich je gesehen hab... Instanzen machen Spass und PvP is mehr mit Skill verbunden als mit first hit und man muss keine 300 euro ins spiel stecken für sein eq ....


----------



## flosN (10. März 2010)

Kayltien schrieb:


> Allods > Rom (hab selber Rom lang gezockt ) also kann ich das auch sagen war der beste PvP schurke vom server und der 2 beste Pve schurke aber es wird einfach auf dauer langweilig mit guten eq schaft man jeden boss ohne probs taktiken sind leichter wie World of Casual Craft und PvP is First hit = auto win
> Find Allods das am meisten Balanced F2P spiel das ich je gesehen hab... Instanzen machen Spass und PvP is mehr mit Skill verbunden als mit first hit und man muss keine 300 euro ins spiel stecken für sein eq ....




Super ANtwort auf den Thread - passt perfekt... oh warte. Spiel Allods mal länger als 1 Monat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und du wirst sehen, was du an Geld reinstecken musst und wie schnell es öde wird. Ich versteh die Kurzsichtigkeit mancher Leute nicht, grad mal ein paar Level in Allods gespielt und gleich schreien "ist besser als bisher alles da gewesene"...


----------



## nirvanager1 (10. März 2010)

flosN schrieb:


> Super ANtwort auf den Thread - passt perfekt... oh warte. Spiel Allods mal länger als 1 Monat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sowas von /sign

is echt so...kaum 5lvls hinter sich und schon "Allods > All"
das is echt dämlich wie die meisten denken


----------



## Sugarwarlock (11. März 2010)

ich glaub rom habe ich genau bei einem char bis lvl 10 aufgehalten. dann wurde mird as game zu langweilig. ich glaube die entwickler scheitern oft daran, den spielern das gefühl zu geben ein teil der welt zu sein. das hatte ich bis jetzt nur in war und wow. das habe ich immernoch in war und wow und das obwohl ich wow jetzt 5 jahre gespielt hab und eigendlich meinen account lieber mit windows vista home basic 32bit tauschen würde als weiter zu spielen.


----------



## BillyChapel (11. März 2010)

Hallöchen,

da sind ja wieder die Hellseher unterwegs! Was ihr so alles wisst, wie's um WOW, ROM und Co. in Zukunft bestellt sein wird.

Zum Thema:
So schlecht ist ROM nun garnicht. Verwaschene Grafik? Immer noch besser als die Lollypop-Grafik von WOW. Keine Story? 90% der WOW-Spieler lesen nichtmal den Text in der Questbox, schnell zum Questgebiet hetzen, Mobs ummoschen und genauso schnell wieder abgeben und nächste Quest annehmen. Die 10% die da eine Story wollen sollen sie sich ausdenken. ROM passt so, wie es ist. Schlechte Animationen? Kann ich nur lachen, wenn man WAR oder HDRO dagegen vergleicht. WOW-Bewegungen sehen geschmeidiger aus, zugegeben, dafür schauen die Chars in ihren leuchtenden und blinkenden und kunterbunten Rüstungen aus, wie ein Clown, der grad vom Kindergeburtstag kommt. Aber manch einer braucht dieses Glitzerzeugs eben, um in SW, IF oder OG zu posen (was ja mit die Hauptbeschäftigung in WOW sein soll).

Ich habe nach 3 Jahren WOW im Januar mit dem Spiel aufgehört und vermisse es nicht. Wenn ein Spiel zu langweilen anfängt, soll man aufhören es zu spielen, und WOW hat mehr als gelangweilt zum Schluss. Wie schon in einem Beitrag genannt wurde, sind die online-Rollenspiele so konzipiert, dass sie den Spieler bei der Stange halten (also süchtig machen). Vor allem das Vorgegaukel eines gewissen Endcontents lässt die Spieler jeden Tag in die Raids und Inis strömen, wie die Ratten im Käfig, die so konditioniert wurden, dass sie an einer Vorrichtung herumhantieren, um eine Leckerli zu bekommen (tatsächlicher Vergleich). Insofern werden sich alle online-Rollenspiele hierin nicht unterscheiden. Ob das spieltechnisch Sinn gibt, soll jeder für sich entscheiden.

ROM bietet für einen Spieler, der nicht auf jenen Endcontent fixiert ist, unglaublich mehr, als WOW.
Reiten ab lvl1 (ja, ihr müsst nicht mehr zu Fuß von A nach , Aufwertung von Gegenständen über Runen und den arkanen Umwandler, toll aussehende Kleidung, die individuell zusammengestellt werden kann (ohne Attribute und Werte), auf die aber Werte von anderen Kleidungsstücken übertragen werden kann. Die gleiche Tagesquest kann mehrfach abgegeben werden, wobei die Tagesquest-items nicht zerstört werden (d.h. man kann überzählige items stapeln und am nächsten Tag oder sonst wann abgeben). ROM bietet die Möglichkeit, einem Char 2 Klassen zuzuordnen, was sicher nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist, jedoch ganz nette Effekte hat (Krieger der sich heilt). Erze, Kräuter, Holz respawnt sehr schnell und mann muss nicht verzweifelt suchen, wo man die Materialien findet (oder dass sie wie in WOW vor der Nase weggeklaut werden). ROM hat gegenüber WOW den einfacheren und verständlicheren skill-tree. ROM ist unverbrauchter als WOW. ROM sieht von der Grafik her besser aus als die bunte Kindergrafik von WOW.

So long,
Billy


----------



## Khayman (11. März 2010)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Verwaschene Grafik? Immer noch besser als die Lollypop-Grafik von WOW.



Ich enttäusch dich ja nur ungern, aber das kannst du so objektiv nicht sagen, ich z.B. finde die RoM-Grafik viel hässlicher, die WAR-Grafik übrigens auch.

Mfg Khayman


----------



## Hoshinohi (14. März 2010)

Ich glaube ich muss nochmal erklären was die abkürzungen bedeuten weil wenn ich bei WoW B2P lese kann ich nur lachen.


Also F2P = Free to Play sprich die Möglichkeit ein Spiel sowohl kostenlos zu installieren wie auch zu spielen Nachteile: Oft ist der Highcontent nur über Itemshopeinkauf mit echtem Geld erreich- bzw. meisterbar, desweiteren sind Balancing und Story sowie Grafik meist nur wenig bedacht und es fehlt oft an Abwechslung. Die Durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung eines F2P titels ist daher kaum mehr als 1 Jahr in seltenen Fällen 2 Jahre sofern nichts vernünftigeres auf den Spielemarkt kommt ^^

P2P = Pay to Play diese Methode ist für den Hersteller natürlich die gewinnbringendste Methode. Auf gut deutsch handelt es sich um reine Abzocke der Spieler auch wenn Story und Gameplay teils passen sind solche spiele nur dazu gedacht eine gewisse Suchtwirkung aufzubauen um Spieler zur Ksse zu bitten. Das Preis-Leistungsverhältniss ist daher schlichtweg absolut mangelhaft und entzieht sich jeder Realität.

B2P = Buy to Play ist die älteste Methode Spiele zu erwerben und zu spielen denn wie auch bei Singlespieler-Spielen zahlt der Spieler nur den Kauf des Spiels nicht noch zusätzliche Gebühren. Oft werden solche Spiele mit Add-Ons und Extrainhalten die man sich kaufen kann erweitert was zwar wieder Geld kostet aber gegenüber Monatlichen Gebühren kaum der Rede Wert ist und zu dem auf freiwilliger Basis geschieht. B2Ps sind oft allein schon von der Story und Grafik her F2Ps deutlich über sie sind zudem mit P2Ps in allen Punkten vergleichbar nur mit dem Vorteil das sie den Spieler nicht an den finanziellen Ruin bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das Konzept kann durch einen Itemshop erweitert werden, der jedoch anders als in F2Ps keine spielerische Relevanz besitzt. Mit anderen Worten es handelt sich in erster Linie um Style und Zusatzinhalts-Dinge die man so freischalten kann. 

Anders als P2Ps haben B2Ps auch den Vorteil nicht ständig dieses Spiel spielen zu müssen um den Gebühren Gerecht zu werden oder gar zu verhindern das Characktere gelöscht werden (Final Fantasy XI bspw. verlangte eine Gebühr für Charackterspeicherstände)

Das Problem an der Sache ist das dass B2P-Prinzip unterschätzt wird und als relativ risikoreich gilt, was bei entsprechender Leistung des Spiels unbegründet ist. Früher gab es zu dem auch starke Bedenken bezüglich der Sicherheit was sich durch das Accountsystem eigentlich auch relativiert hat.


Was WoW betrifft, ich hatte es glaub ich schon einmal erwähnt, es ist ein P2P das zusätzlich einen Kaufpreis für alle Inhalte verlangt und das ist und bleibt nunmal einfach Abzocke, viele P2P Titel werden daher auch heutzutage sehr schnell fallen gelassen und verschwinden aus der Aufmerksamkeit der Spieler, bspw. Aion (macht viele Fehler aus vergangenen F2P Titeln bereits),Star Trek Online(fehlender Content daher werden die wenigsten freiwillig Geld hineinwerfen), SW:Galaxy (P2P hat selbst unzählige Star Wars Fans abgeschreckt),Tabula Rasa (Scheiterte komplett mit dem P2P Prinzip und wurde daher eingestellt). Alles in allem steht derzeit B2P auf einem einsamen Posten was die MMOs betrifft aber zeigt deutlich dass es das größte Potential besitzt weil es die meisten Spieler ansprechen kann sowohl die die auf Grafik, Story etc. achten wie auch jene die nicht unsummen ausgeben wollen für ein Spiel nur um es zu spielen. Denn seien wir mal ehrlich WoW hat letztlich auch vor allem dadurch gepunktet dass es nunmal ein Warcraft-Titel war ansonsten wäre es kaum so populär geworden. 

Für die Zukunft bleibt zu hoffen das Bioware den B2P-Weg geht für SW:Tor, das Guild Wars 2 die begangenen Fehler alle in den Griff bekommen hat und so ein noch geileres Game als schon mit dem ersten Spiel bereit hält und natürlich das endlich die Spieler aufwachen und erkennen das das P2P-Prinzip keine Rechtfertigung besitzt bei den aktuellen Preisen.


----------



## Archonlord (15. März 2010)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Mich würde es zwar absolut nicht überraschen, wenn Frogster mit Runes of Magic mittlerweile fast soviel Umsatz macht wie Blizzard mit WoW,
> aber trotzdem fand ich RoM von Anfang an langweilig. Das Spiel hat keinen eigenen Charme, keinen Stil, und Atmosphäre kommt da auch nicht
> wirklich auf. Die Animationen sind hässlich, die Texturen verwaschen, die Kampfeffekte übertrieben und verwaschen, u.s.w.
> 
> ...



besser hätt ichs nicht ausdrücken können...


----------

